# [2014] Quarter House maintenance fees remain the same 6 years in a row



## ronparise

This is amazing to me

from a recent Quarter House newsletter

_Good News On Maintenance Fees!

We are happy to report that, despite a substantial number of improvements to the Quarter House during the year (see attached list in this Newsletter), we have been able to accomplish these improvements with no increase in maintenance fees. The maintenance fees will be the same in 2014 as they were in 2013. This will be the 6th consecutive year that maintenance fees have remained at the same level, which is practically unheard of in the timeshare industry._


either this HOA is setting their owners up for a Special Assessment or they really know what they are doing


----------



## JudyS

ronparise said:


> ...
> either this HOA is setting their owners up for a Special Assessment or they really know what they are doing


If only we knew which!

Ron, did this resort get any insurance money after Hurricane Katrina? Maybe that has helped them with upkeep/repairs.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I think QH is independent so the difference here is there is no management company to suck the HOA's dry. There is no management fee or money being funneled to partners or shareholders. Everything is on the budget including all employee benefits like health insurance, 401K employer matching, and rental commission. I love that they pay rental commission to the employees. That has to pay for itself several times over. 

Cap Reserve Bal 10/1/13 - $335,608.27
Cap Reserve Bud 2014    - $268,338.00
Bad Debt Est 2014          - $243,257.00 (8.4% of assessed maint fees)

I think the cap reserves are adequate for this type of "resort". The bad debt seems low which is but the resort actively rents out unused rooms and seems to have a good internal exchange program. I believe they closed for a while post Katrina but everyone was still assessed maintenance fees with no usage. I can't find that post but I remember reading it unless I am thinking of another NO resort. I do not believe a special assessment was needed because the Quarter House did not have any real damage from Katrina.


----------



## ronparise

JudyS said:


> If only we knew which!
> 
> Ron, did this resort get any insurance money after Hurricane Katrina? Maybe that has helped them with upkeep/repairs.





Sorry I dont know the answer,  

I should have mentioned in my post that Saintsfanfl sent me a copy of his Quarter House newsletter...I dont own there.  But I was so taken aback by their 6 year record of no mf increases, I had to post it


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I am only a recent owner and haven't even stayed there yet so my knowledge is relatively new but so far I have no complaints.


----------



## klpca

Very interesting. It made me go back and look at my Club Donatello unit. The HOA has held maintenance fees steady for the past 5 years. It helps to have an active HOA with a clear vision. From the Club Donatello newsletter: 

_The CDOA Financial Plan and its Goals, as adopted by your Board of Directors, is updated to reflect the ongoing improvements we have been working on since its adoption. Those Goals are: 

1. That our Dues and internal income amounts would fully cover all annual operating costs for a full year, without any advancing of funds from future year Dues, the Reserves, or external lending entities. That any surplus of revenue over expenses, other than Dues during the year, goes directly into our Reserves at the end of each year. 

2. That our Reserves funding level would be at the highest level recommended by our external Reserves analysis company, which is the Component Funding Model, as compared to the lowest level, which is the Current Assessment Funding Model. 

3. That our Annual Dues would still be in a competitive position with other comparable timeshare properties in San Francisco, including the Donatello units currently owned by Wyndham in the same Donatello building_

The delinquencies are very low at this property. I could bore you with the details but I don't want to derail the OP. While I believe that the primary reason that the maintenance fees are low and the reserves are fully funded is due to the well run HOA, I do wonder if the urban locations aren't part of the success of these properties (Club Donatello and Quarter House). The unused rooms are easily rented out, both to owners and to the general public. There are little maintenance costs other than building upkeep, and I would imagine, lower payroll costs as well. We bought this timeshare to use and rarely trade it (although it trades fairly well through RCI and even better via SFX).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Under funded reserves is one of the biggest problems with timeshares. Even if the timeshare is in a 52 week high demand area, under funding will still lead to big problems down the road. Once that snowball starts it can be hard to stop.

Even most Marriott fees are kept artificially low due to having reserves not properly funded.


----------



## ronparise

klpca said:


> Very interesting. It made me go back and look at my Club Donatello unit. The HOA has held maintenance fees steady for the past 5 years. It helps to have an active HOA with a clear vision. From the Club Donatello newsletter:
> 
> _The CDOA Financial Plan and its Goals, as adopted by your Board of Directors, is updated to reflect the ongoing improvements we have been working on since its adoption. Those Goals are:
> 
> 1. That our Dues and internal income amounts would fully cover all annual operating costs for a full year, without any advancing of funds from future year Dues, the Reserves, or external lending entities. That any surplus of revenue over expenses, other than Dues during the year, goes directly into our Reserves at the end of each year.
> 
> 2. That our Reserves funding level would be at the highest level recommended by our external Reserves analysis company, which is the Component Funding Model, as compared to the lowest level, which is the Current Assessment Funding Model.
> 
> 3. That our Annual Dues would still be in a competitive position with other comparable timeshare properties in San Francisco, including the Donatello units currently owned by Wyndham in the same Donatello building_
> 
> The delinquencies are very low at this property. I could bore you with the details but I don't want to derail the OP. While I believe that the primary reason that the maintenance fees are low and the reserves are fully funded is due to the well run HOA, I do wonder if the urban locations aren't part of the success of these properties (Club Donatello and Quarter House). The unused rooms are easily rented out, both to owners and to the general public. There are little maintenance costs other than building upkeep, and I would imagine, lower payroll costs as well. We bought this timeshare to use and rarely trade it (although it trades fairly well through RCI and even better via SFX).



Ill derail it for you
I thought the Donatello was a Shell Resort.  (Shell is now one of the Wyndham managed systems)  That the Donatello is an independent is new info to me ...thanks for posting


----------



## klpca

ronparise said:


> Ill derail it for you
> I thought the Donatello was a Shell Resort.  (Shell is now one of the Wyndham managed systems)  That the Donatello is an independent is new info to me ...thanks for posting



The top three floors of The Donatello are "Club Donatello" and are an independent timeshare property. They share the building with the Shell Property. I had no idea of this when I bought it. They share common area expenses with the other timeshare via a master association.


----------



## klpca

Saintsfanfl said:


> Under funded reserves is one of the biggest problems with timeshares. Even if the timeshare is in a 52 week high demand area, under funding will still lead to big problems down the road. Once that snowball starts it can be hard to stop.
> 
> Even most Marriott fees are kept artificially low due to having reserves not properly funded.



I agree with this. I don't think that it's just a timeshare problem though. I'm actually more concerned about this with a condo that we own and use as a rental. I think a lot of buildings have insufficient reserves. I wouldn't be surprised to have a substantial special assessment down the line.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Club Donatello is very well run*



klpca said:


> Very interesting. It made me go back and look at my Club Donatello unit. The HOA has held maintenance fees steady for the past 5 years. It helps to have an active HOA with a clear vision. From the Club Donatello newsletter:
> 
> _The CDOA Financial Plan and its Goals, as adopted by your Board of Directors, is updated to reflect the ongoing improvements we have been working on since its adoption. Those Goals are:
> 
> 1. That our Dues and internal income amounts would fully cover all annual operating costs for a full year, without any advancing of funds from future year Dues, the Reserves, or external lending entities. That any surplus of revenue over expenses, other than Dues during the year, goes directly into our Reserves at the end of each year.
> 
> 2. That our Reserves funding level would be at the highest level recommended by our external Reserves analysis company, which is the Component Funding Model, as compared to the lowest level, which is the Current Assessment Funding Model.
> 
> 3. That our Annual Dues would still be in a competitive position with other comparable timeshare properties in San Francisco, including the Donatello units currently owned by Wyndham in the same Donatello building_
> 
> The delinquencies are very low at this property. I could bore you with the details but I don't want to derail the OP. While I believe that the primary reason that the maintenance fees are low and the reserves are fully funded is due to the well run HOA, I do wonder if the urban locations aren't part of the success of these properties (Club Donatello and Quarter House). The unused rooms are easily rented out, both to owners and to the general public. There are little maintenance costs other than building upkeep, and I would imagine, lower payroll costs as well. We bought this timeshare to use and rarely trade it (although it trades fairly well through RCI and even better via SFX).



The only reason I don't own there is it is west coast, too far away.  Much of the usefulness of Club Donatello is breaking the week up into shorter stays in the city.


----------



## VegasBella

A bit of serious googling can find the owner newsletters for a few years back. I found and read through them last year when that Mardi Gras week was for sale on eBay. They do seem to manage their money well. It was the first TS we bid on and we were nervous about paying too much so we lost it. Husband and I still think of it as the one that got away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

Question.. How does this resort look overall and are the resort ratings still very good ?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

pedro47 said:


> Question.. How does this resort look overall and are the resort ratings still very good ?



http://quarterhouse.com/

It is the only II Premier Resort in New Orleans. They allow small pets and smoking so if you are hyper sensitive to either it's probably not the best. The 1BR basic units with a $466 fee are very small while the lock-off and penthouse suites are extremely large. No two rooms are identical either in sq ft or in decorations. There are 111 units at the resort but 13 are lock-offs. All units are fixed weeks but week 9 floats with Mardi Gras.


----------



## BigRedOne

I have been an owner at Roark Resort in Branson since the mid 80’s and although our maintenance fees have gone up they have stayed very reasonable.  This year’s fees are well below the $600 mark for a two bedroom.  I don’t remember what we started out paying since initially they were part of our monthly mortgage payment and we also upgraded to the two bedroom but I don’t think they are anywhere close to double the 80’s fees.  The HOA, however, has been really conservative and has kept the resort very well maintained and clean.  Several of the management staff that was there in the 80’s is still at the resort.  The resort doesn’t have some of the amenities that the newer resorts have but, hey, you’re in Branson.


----------



## Greg G

Resort looked in good shape when we were there Feb 15-22 2013.  The 2 bedroom unit we exchanged into (room 421) was in very good shape, nicely decorated, and looked to have been refurbished just recently.  They had a really nice "Taste of New Orleans" dinner buffet one night and great breakfast buffet one morning.  Staff was very helpful.  So I'd say they're doing pretty good.
Not sure how much damage they had from Katrina as the FQ was much less affected than other areas from my understanding (anyone can correct me if I'm wrong).

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Greg G said:


> Resort looked in good shape when we were there Feb 15-22 2013.  The 2 bedroom unit we exchanged into (room 421) was in very good shape, nicely decorated, and looked to have been refurbished just recently.  They had a really nice "Taste of New Orleans" dinner buffet one night and great breakfast buffet one morning.  Staff was very helpful.  So I'd say they're doing pretty good.
> Not sure how much damage they had from Katrina as the FQ was much less affected than other areas from my understanding (anyone can correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Greg



Not much damage but they were closed for a couple months which was unavoidable due to the surrounding area.



> "Updates on Hurricanes Katrina & Rita !!!
> We would once again like to share with you information about the Quarter House Resort and how things are going at the Quarter House and around New Orleans since hurricanes Katrina and Rita.
> 
> The Quarter House came through both Katrina and Rita very well. We did not receive any damage from floodwaters. As you may already know, the Quarter House is located in the French Quarter, which was part of the original settlement founded some 350 years ago on some of the highest land in the city. The French Quarter was spared from some of the strongest winds and rains from the hurricanes, and the Quarter House did not rece4ive any catastrophic damage, meaning no roofs or walls were destroyed.
> 
> We have been successful in completing an enormous clean up effort thanks to all our staff members who were able to return shortly after Katrina. The staff within the resort is completing the clean up and repairs so we can move on to other projects that were underway before the hurricanes.
> 
> The Quarter House reopened October 7, 2005 to our owners and guests. The French Quarter is coming back very rapidly. Many businesses have reopened and are waiting for tourists. A list of restaurants and music clubs already opened and operating, are outlined for you on page 1 of this newsletter.
> 
> Come and celebrate with us a new beginning. New Orleans needs you. We are a people of great resilience with a great spirit of friendship and joyfull exuberance. We are ready to celebrate and we want you to share with us. We hope to see y'all soon."


----------



## papaherbi

*maintenance fees*

I had this for many years (12) at my TS, Palm canyon resort in Palm Springs, and from time to time They reduced the fees until this location was bought out by Diamond Resorts. the Original was Monarch Grand Vacations.  The increase has been approximatly 50%.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

How does a timeshare get "bought out" by a management company? The owners are the ones who own the resort. Wouldn't they have to hire the management company?


----------



## ronparise

Saintsfanfl said:


> How does a timeshare get "bought out" by a management company? The owners are the ones who own the resort. Wouldn't they have to hire the management company?



I think what happens is that the first management company is in control of the board by virtue of the unsold intervals, foreclosed intervals, intervals in default and intervals personally owned by board members. So a change in management companies is an easy thing to accomplish.  

I know management control of the board is complaint at WMowners.com At Worldmark the board is made up mostly of folks with ties to Wyndham, so there is never any consideration of hireing a different manager.  I cant imagine the board at one of the Marriott resorts ever voting to change management companies either. But if thats what Wyndham wanted at Worldmark (or any of the various Wyndham resorts) or what Marriott wanted at one of their resorts, Im sure the board would do their bidding


----------



## Saintsfanfl

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## normw

*I own at the Quarter House - it's excellent*

I own a 2-bedroom fixed week unit since 1998.  It was the first timeshare I ever bought and did we ever luck out.  I had recovered from a major health issue and we decided to buy it to 'make' us vacation more.  It was still in development stage at that time and we bought a pre-construction unit. However, the difference between the QH and so many other resorts under development is that they only had a FINITE number of suites.  No room to add more buildings in the French Quarter.  Once all were sold, that was it.  And that didn't take long.

How do they hold the line on maintenance fees? A number of reasons. They are extremely well managed.  They maintain a resale office to move the returned units. New Orleans is one of the top year round locations in the world.  They have a rental office and make good money renting units that are not currently owned AND all owners can request the QH to rent their weeks for them.  It works.  I haven't used them to rent my unit as I have easily rented my week on my own numerous times.  I get great exchanges if I deposit it with any exchange company. They also have a exchange office where they work hard to handle owner requests in house.

Katrina was a bad event for the city.  The QH was fortunate that their street is about the highest elevation in the French Quarter.  Flooding stopped a block or so away.  The QH suffered only wind and rain damage.  They communicated with owners right after - and there first concern was to take care of their staff who were effected by the storm.  Good people.

I believe that they still have not settled with the insurance company for storm damage.  They don't want to settle for anything less than what they believe is due us. They manage their budgets very well.  Many improvements have been done over the years I have owned.  All the bathrooms have been redone,  Lobby and courtyard upgraded. And a lot more.

It's a great place to own.  My wife and I couldn't be happier (and luckier!)


----------



## ronparise

normw said:


> I own a 2-bedroom fixed week unit since 1998.  It was the first timeshare I ever bought and did we ever luck out.  I had recovered from a major health issue and we decided to buy it to 'make' us vacation more.  It was still in development stage at that time and we bought a pre-construction unit. However, the difference between the QH and so many other resorts under development is that they only had a FINITE number of suites.  No room to add more buildings in the French Quarter.  Once all were sold, that was it.  And that didn't take long.
> 
> How do they hold the line on maintenance fees? A number of reasons. They are extremely well managed.  They maintain a resale office to move the returned units. New Orleans is one of the top year round locations in the world.  They have a rental office and make good money renting units that are not currently owned AND all owners can request the QH to rent their weeks for them.  It works.  I haven't used them to rent my unit as I have easily rented my week on my own numerous times.  I get great exchanges if I deposit it with any exchange company. They also have a exchange office where they work hard to handle owner requests in house.
> 
> Katrina was a bad event for the city.  The QH was fortunate that their street is about the highest elevation in the French Quarter.  Flooding stopped a block or so away.  The QH suffered only wind and rain damage.  They communicated with owners right after - and there first concern was to take care of their staff who were effected by the storm.  Good people.
> 
> I believe that they still have not settled with the insurance company for storm damage.  They don't want to settle for anything less than what they believe is due us. They manage their budgets very well.  Many improvements have been done over the years I have owned.  All the bathrooms have been redone,  Lobby and courtyard upgraded. And a lot more.
> 
> It's a great place to own.  My wife and I couldn't be happier (and luckier!)



Norm

I was surprised to read here that the quarter house allows smoking in the rooms.  is that the case? and if it is, does the place smell of stale smoke.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Perhaps I am wrong on the smoking being "allowed". I am basing it off of online reviews which some complain of the smoking being allowed. The units for sale on Redweek have the smoking flag as "no".


----------



## scot41

*Smoking*

We have stayed 3 times at the Quarter House and I don't remember any smoking allowed inside the rooms. Now there where some folks by the pool and the small quart yard smoking.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

A quick question to the resort yielded a "yes" to smoking being allowed in all the rooms.


----------



## chapjim

*Maintenance Fees*

QH broke their string and increased maintenance fees for 2015.  

As examples, units that used to be $466 are now $482; $517 increased to $545; $546 increased to $576.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> QH broke their string and increased maintenance fees for 2015.
> 
> As examples, units that used to be $466 are now $482; $517 increased to $545; $546 increased to $576.




Dang, that is still not bad….


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, that is still not bad….



They went up an average of 4% for the total. 4% after 6 years of no increases is phenomenal.

I did notice that the larger rooms received a larger % increase. QH like some resorts have had relatively flat fees in relation to unit size so this disproportionate increase detracts from that concept but it is still very flat. Over $628 for a 1,500 sq ft lock-off vs $482 for the smallest of the 1BR's, which are very small.

One resort I own is completely flat and has the exact same maintenance fee for a 3BR as they do all the 1BR's. The concept makes sense and follows along the same line as neighborhoods but I think it's bad to do that with timeshares. For the QH it's fine because the fees are so small compared to the expensive hotels in New Orleans but other places like FL it doesn't work out well.


----------



## chapjim

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, that is still not bad….



Agree 100%.

Modest increases to modest fees.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Does anyone know what the 2017 MF's are at QH for a 2 bedroom?   thanks


----------



## scootr5

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know what the 2017 MF's are at QH for a 2 bedroom?   thanks



Still $576 for my QH1 unit, no increase for 2017.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know what the 2017 MF's are at QH for a 2 bedroom?   thanks



I received bills and newsletters containing the budgets for both HOA's and there are no fee increases for 2017. They added a great feature to the list this year in the newsletters. There are now descriptions next to each unit so it further clarifies the unit including the number of bathrooms.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> I received bills and newsletters containing the budgets for both HOA's and there are no fee increases for 2017. They added a great feature to the list this year in the newsletters. There are now descriptions next to each unit so it further clarifies the unit including the number of bathrooms.


Dang, I did not receive a newsletter, I paid my MF's in July I wonder if that why I did not receive one?


----------



## scootr5

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, I did not receive a newsletter, I paid my MF's in July I wonder if that why I did not receive one?



I had a zero balance due, and I still received the invoice showing that and the newsletter.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

scootr5 said:


> I had a zero balance due, and I still received the invoice showing that and the newsletter.


Ok, I'm going to have to call, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## RNCollins

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know what the 2017 MF's are at QH for a 2 bedroom?   thanks



What is your unit number?  I can look at the chart they sent us.
My 2 bedroom 1 bathroom is a Phase 1 and is $545.00 (Unit 301).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

All regular 2BR units in phases 1-4 are $545. Phases 5-8 are $575. All 2BR Lock-out units are $628.

The Lock-outs are a complete steal because they are all two separate large 1BR units. So you get a 1BR unit for a $314 fee versus a regular 1BR deluxe which has a $509 fee. It's impossible not to at least break even on the years you don't want to use it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chapjim said:


> If I don't blow it, there's a file attached scanned from the Fall 2016 Newsletter that came with the maintenance fee bills.
> 
> A lot of units aren't listed.





chapjim said:


> If I don't blow it, there's a file attached scanned from the Fall 2016 Newsletter that came with the maintenance fee bills.
> 
> A lot of units aren't listed.



That's because there are two newsletters. One for QH "original" and one for QH 1. They will only send the newsletter for the unit that you own. The real budget is in the QH newsletter where it details every expense. QH bills QH1 for a management fee so that's all it shows on the QH1 budget except for a few misc things. Both sections operate as one. 

It is really nice to see detailed expenses like employee salaries, health insurance, and commissions paid on rental revenue. Other timeshares that are not individually management just show a management fee line which is obviously padded for profit. Not at the QH. Nothing is getting kicked up the corporate ladder. This is one of the reasons why they are able to control maintenance fees.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chapjim said:


> According to the recently received Newsletter from Quarter House, the damage due to Katrina was $406,000.  This was in a blurb about QH's decision to self-insure for named storms and purchase insurance for $87,000 for damage due to other than named storms.



I am pretty sure it wasn't under water as it is too high in sea level. It doesn't take long to rack up insurance claim money due to repairs on misc damages. It's also a convenient time to do a few replacements and upgrades and have insurance cover the cost. It's perfectly legitimate. For example a window breaks and the 10 year old carpet gets some damage. Insurance will cover brand new carpet. There are could have been breaking and entering from looters. I don't think that happened but I'm not sure. So unless a wall crumbled the actual damage from the storm was likely minimal but the insurance claim is not surprising.


----------



## bizaro86

Self insuring for named storms when you are in a Hurricane zone is a big decision. Are they putting money away in a fund to cover potential Hurricane damage?


----------



## chapjim

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am pretty sure it wasn't under water as it is too high in sea level. It doesn't take long to rack up insurance claim money due to repairs on misc damages. It's also a convenient time to do a few replacements and upgrades and have insurance cover the cost. It's perfectly legitimate. For example a window breaks and the 10 year old carpet gets some damage. Insurance will cover brand new carpet. There are could have been breaking and entering from looters. I don't think that happened but I'm not sure. So unless a wall crumbled the actual damage from the storm was likely minimal but the insurance claim is not surprising.



To be accurate, the entire city of New Orleans is below sea level.  Nevertheless, flooding wasn't the problem in the French Quarter.  It was wind and rain.


----------



## chapjim

bizaro86 said:


> Self insuring for named storms when you are in a Hurricane zone is a big decision. Are they putting money away in a fund to cover potential Hurricane damage?



Can't tell from the latest newsletter -- it has a budget but not a balance sheet.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chapjim said:


> To be accurate, the entire city of New Orleans is below sea level.  Nevertheless, flooding wasn't the problem in the French Quarter.  It was wind and rain.



That's a very common misconception driven by inaccurate media reports during and after Katrina. Half of the city is above sea level and half is below. The French Quarter is 3 ft above sea level.

http://richcampanella.com/assets/pdf/study_Campanella analysis on Above-Sea-Level New Orleans.pdf


----------



## chapjim

Okay, thanks for that.  My source was a pre-Katrina article in an early 1980s issue of the New Yorker magazine, _Atchafalaya_, by John McPhee.  It's a great read even if it is not totally accurate geographically.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chapjim said:


> Can't tell from the latest newsletter -- it has a budget but not a balance sheet.



I wonder why they excluded the balance sheet this year. Unless I am missing something you can't see the balance or how much was used for cap ex. In my mind the only reason to exclude it is because the balance is too low even by timeshare standards. Hopefully that is not the case but I am going to inquire.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> Ok, I'm going to have to call, thanks for letting me know.


Just wanted to let everyone know I got my newsletter after I called in, I love how it tells more info about each unit...thanks


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I got my newsletter after I called in, I love how it tells more info about each unit...thanks



That is a nice change. The only things missing is the size of beds and sq ft.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> That is a nice change. The only things missing is the size of beds and sq ft.


That would be awesome, but I have been developing my own database of unit #'s and square feet...I'm going to add the data I received in my newsletter...Plus I think my QH trades better in II then my SDO unit. I had a search for a summer week in MI for 2017 that I started in 2016 and because this is such a difficult trade, I had both my SDO and QH set up for the exact same search and the QH matched.  This baby brings home the value to me every day...

Saints, you are one of the folks that helped me the most when I was looking for my unit and I can not thank you enough...


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I am happy to have helped and glad that it's worked out for you.


----------



## BocaBoy

This thread shows that a resort can indeed not have runaway maintenance fees and still be well run.  I am talking about increases, not absolute levels of fees, so underfunded reserves cannot be the explanation.  A high reserve fee that doesn't change and a low reserve fee that doesn't change are both zero increases.


----------



## spackler

No increase for 2020.  

This has to be one of the best managed timeshares out there.


----------



## chapjim

I'm at QH now and will make sure Nikki knows her efforts are noticed and appreciated.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Another with no increases is Fox Hills in Mishicot, Wisconsin.  $498 for a 2 bed, and it's been that way for many years.  I don't think we have experienced a single increase.  This is one of my RCI Points resorts, so I get like 56,500 points for $498.  Not bad.


----------



## chapjim

chapjim said:


> I'm at QH now and will make sure Nikki knows her efforts are noticed and appreciated.



Two responses from Nikki Krivjanick, General Manager at Quarter House, posted here with her permission:

1)  We appreciate you and all the other owners that notice how hard we are working to keep everything great for you.  It can be a challenge  but I must say when you love your job it makes things easier for everyone.  I will always give my best to you all and find ways to cut costs.  I hope you are having a great stay with us and if you need me for anything please do not hesitate to call on me.  Have the front desk locate me in the building as I am working in some of the rooms moving things around with my staff.

2) FYI  We are GOLD CROWN for 2020!  Just received the good news and I thought you may want to know this.
Happy Thanksgiving! and I will be back on Friday morning.


----------



## rapmarks

Does Ron Parise ever post anymore?


----------



## pedro47

Someone at this resort is doing any excellent job in controlling operation costs and still maintaining this resort at Gold Crown level. IMHO.


----------



## chapjim

Received the Fall 2019 newsletter from Quarter House.  As noted above, maintenance fees stay the same for 2020.  One thing QH did to hold down costs is Housekeeping is now only available on Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday.

One note worth passing along:

QUOTE

CITY ORDINANCE ON SHORT TERM RENTALS

Due to a new Ordinance from The City of New Orleans regarding short term rentals, The Quarter House Home Owner's Association wants you to be aware of what is required to post a listing

A permit must be obtained by each owner from The City of New Orleans (with a fee of approximately $500) to list suites for rent on sites such as Air B'n'B, HomeAway, VRBO, etc.  If not done correctly according to the ordinance rules, The City can charge you costly penalties.

Please keep in mind that our policies do allow owners to self-rent or to use Quarter House's rental program.  Any questions regarding this matter should be directed to Nikki Krivjanick, General Manager.

END QUOTE


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

rapmarks said:


> Does Ron Parise ever post anymore?





He was on today @ 8:13 am.

His last actual posting was September 4th, 2019.

He used to be a prolific poster;  I have no idea why he is not posting like he used to.

Maybe he will read this and let us all know!





.


----------



## chapjim

TheTimeTraveler said:


> He was on today @ 8:13 am.
> 
> His last actual posting was September 4th, 2019.
> 
> He used to be a prolific poster;  I have no idea why he is not posting like he used to.
> 
> Maybe he will read this and let us all know!



If you go back and review his posts, you find that he no longer is involved in the timeshare business to the extent he was.  There's a lot more to it than that but if you do the research, you can put it together.

Ron had experiences that most of us couldn't even think of.  He had strong views about many things but he was hardly the burning bush and the forum carries on, especially when it comes to Quarter House, where I'm pretty sure Ron had no ownership.


----------

